# Problems with re-bonding my rabbits



## Pinkbeetle (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

I hope someone can help me.

I have 2 rabbits, a boy (the more dominant one normally) and a girl - both neutered. I bonded them about 2 years ago and they have been living in peace very happily!!! However, my boy rabbit was recently ill (and still recovering). Since he has been ill, my girl rabbit has started attacking him . I have separated them, and tried to re-bond them in a neutral place. But the girl still attacks him, literally pulling clumps of fur out of him. I obviously have intervened, but it seems impossible for them to be in the same area together. The girl seems to want to be friendly, and begins to lick the boy, but he doesnt lick back and then she get annoyed and starts to fight with him. Does anyone have any clever tips for re-bonding? I have tried everything i can think of, and am so unhappy at the thought of them living seperately as they used to be so in love. Going on a car journey together wont work as one of them loves car journeys. Im really really desperate, so please let me know if you have any ideas  Thank you, Sammy


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If your male rabbit is still recovering from being ill maybe he doesn't feel like having any company right now and that's why he's not affectionate back to your female bunny.
Maybe wait to re-bond until he is 100% recovered.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

chassing and fur pulling is actually part of bonding, it, along with mounting, is how rabbits assert dominance, aslong as they are not actually locking onto each other and causing actual injuries to each other let them be to sort it out, but you need to keep a very close eye on them for atleast 24hours to make sure it doesnt turn nasty, and it should always be done in a neutral space


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

As Lil Miss said, fur pulling and chasing is all part of bonding.

Are you bonding in a neutral area?


----------



## Pinkbeetle (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all thanks for your comments. Yes i put them in a neutral area to bond. When i say fur pulling, i mean really bad fur pulling, e.g clumps of hair being pulled out, he has a bald path on his leg! She has also gone to bite him several times. I cant just let them carry on like this. Any tips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

How big is the area? and do you have anything in the area, like litter trays?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Pinkbeetle said:


> Hi all thanks for your comments. Yes i put them in a neutral area to bond. When i say fur pulling, i mean really bad fur pulling, e.g clumps of hair being pulled out, he has a bald path on his leg! She has also gone to bite him several times. I cant just let them carry on like this. Any tips?


that does sound like normal fur pulling to me :lol:
it can look quite nasty, but its just part of their riturals, so to speak

if your really struggling you could always see if you can find a local rescue who would be willing to re bond them for you


----------

